# Apple WWDC 2008 predictions, confirmations and promotions: what's next?



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool. Im excited.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Much speculation has been made over the image of the two bridges. Could Apple actually be splitting into two companies? Or does it mean something else?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Everything is centred around the iPhone. Possibly Apple mobile?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Convergence maybe - the end of these bridges nearest to us is hidden.

That would be Touch/iPhone and Mac convergence??


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I like your approach macdoc!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Possibly some sort of software that would allow you to access your mac from your iPhone over an edge network:clap: !


OR TOUCH SCREEN IMACS!


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

My predictions for the interesting items of the Stevenote (i.e. ignoring jokes about Vista and self-congratulatory bloviating about iPod sales, iTunes downloads, switchers, retail stores and market-share growth)

1) Announcement of new iPhone: 3G and new software for sure, maybe GPS (but only if it'll actually work well), available world-wide in July.
2) Lots of discussion of the cool things you can do with this phone, with emphasis on the SDK and the iTunes app store. Probably demo of some cool Apple.app that integrates your iPhone, your Mac's at home and at work, and the new Apple web/cloud service:
3) Announcement of Apple.Me or whatever they're calling the new version of .Mac. Major upgrades of Apple's online service... more storage, faster, push-email, etc. possibly a suite of network apps, and if so, I'd expect them to be derivations of Googles done in partnership with Google.
4) Tantalizing hints about OS X 10.6
5) One more thing: new hardware (probably an updated MacPro, and or MacMini, but I remain ever hopeful that Apple will one day release an xMac).

Cheers


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Hillary will be announced as Apple's newest vice president.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*I'm serious this time*

If they don't announce new monitors on Monday, I'm going to buy a Dell... this time for sure!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I agree with bryanc except for the xMac. There's too many reasons not to sell an xMac, and demand is not high enough to overcome those reasons.

Maybe new Mac mini, maybe new monitors (with built-in iSight?).


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

hayesk said:


> I agree with bryanc except for the xMac. There's too many reasons not to sell an xMac, and demand is not high enough to overcome those reasons.


I should clarify: I *hope* Apple releases an xMac, and I would buy one in a second, but I don't *think* they will. If I were Steve Jobs, looking at the way the computer market works, an xMac would be a very low priority, because it serves the least profitable (but largest) market segment. I don't think Apple should enter this segment unless they're serious about massive scales (and therefore economies of scale) and competing with Dell, HP, Acer, Lenovo, etc. on every level, including price. So it's really out of the question for the moment.

That being said, I have an aging 1.8 GHz G5 iMac that badly needs to be replaced, and I really don't want to be buying another machine with a built in monitor (for environmental as well as economic reasons), but a mini is under powered, and a Pro is overkill for my needs. I'm tempted go the hackintosh route, because I could build myself a damn fine desktop for about a grand (especially given the parts I've got kicking around), but I really don't want to have to fight with OS installations and upgrades anymore (I used to find that stuff amusing back in my Windows/Linux days)... I love that OS X works so well, and I love being able to trust software updates not to break my system, but I hate the gaping hole in the Mac lineup between the mini and the Pro (as I said, I don't want another AIO, so the iMac is a non-starter).

So I'm hoping for an xMac, but I'm not optimistic.

Cheers


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Looks like Mac is being dropped from OS X. Perhaps.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Looks like Mac is being dropped from OS X. Perhaps.


That poster in the background DEFINITELY looks like new cloud-like integration between mobile/desktop/laptop. I am SOOOOO excited for this!


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok so it's very likely that Apple will announce the new 3G iphone. But when do you think it'll be available in good old Canada? I've saved up enough, and am ready to go out and pick one up next week, but something tells me I won't be able to do that.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Principal said:


> If they don't announce new monitors on Monday, I'm going to buy a Dell... this time for sure!


I am ready to swoop in on a new cinema display as well. I just hope they don't change the aesthetics at all or too much. Because I think they're mighty fine looking as they are now and totally matches the MBP. It just needs some technological updating.  But don't hold your breath..


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Now that Ford has teamed up with Microsoft to produce SYNC as their multimedia/GPS navigation system, it would be cool to see Apple bring out a similar product. I wouldn't mind driving a vehicle with such a system inside.

Just something off the top of my head.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

The Shadow said:


> Now that Ford has teamed up with Microsoft to produce SYNC as their multimedia/GPS navigation system, it would be cool to see Apple bring out a similar product. I wouldn't mind driving a vehicle with such a system inside.
> 
> Just something off the top of my head.


Just as a side note: I was quite surprised that Microsoft made Sync fully compatible with iPods. They even use "the i word" in their advertising. 

Anywho... I'm one of the ones praying for a mid-range tower from Apple. Not gonna happen, but then, we all said Apple would never go to Intel either. 

A7


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Very interesting point concerning the Sync system. It will be interesting to see if Apple did do this if they would go with car of the people type company or remain with their elusive exclusivity and go with say BMW. I believe it was bmw that was the only manufacturer to offer a build in iPod connector option in their sound systems.

I want new macbook pros for Mohammad´s sake! How many years has it remained exactly the same with the powerbooks!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Much speculation has been made over the image of the two bridges. Could Apple actually be splitting into two companies? Or does it mean something else?


I think it means the splitting of OS X into two platforms... the traditional computer operating system (OS X Leopard/Snow Leopard?) and a new dedicated mobile platform (OS X iPhone?)... that would be what the picture link posted by MannyP would suggest...

Oh yeah! They may announce a 3G iPhone... I heard a rumour...


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

There were some prototypes of Apples version of Sync in an Audi. It looked pretty cool. Obviously, they werent real or anything.


----------



## jvis (Mar 21, 2008)

Just found some pics of the Place where WWDC is held and there are two banners, one says OS X Leopard - the most advanced computer operating system (or something like that), and the other says OS X iphone-the most advanced mobile operating system. This Makes %100 sure they'll introduce a new operating system specifically For the Iphone/touch. If i find the pics i will post them up!


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

os x for pc's ????


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

macpablo said:


> os x for pc's ????


Theres a lot of speculation about that since the banner doesnt say Mac OSX. At first, I was like ya right, but the more i thought about it, the more it made sense, but then i thought about it more, and it makes no sense. It would drop the sales of Mac Computers a lot, i think. And the revenue from selling the OS to PC users wouldnt make up for it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

geoffnhb said:


> It would drop the sales of Mac Computers a lot, i think. And the revenue from selling the OS to PC users wouldnt make up for it.


I believe the first sentence in this quote, but not the second, unless Apple raises the price of OS X to $499. Of course, at that price, less people will buy it.

I don't think Apple will announce OS X for PCs - at least not this year.

Of course, I never believed the Intel Mac rumors either, so I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I have to admit I'm super excited about WWDC but can't bring myself to make any predictions. I haven't seen a rumour that sticks out as being plausible in a long while.

Hints at 10.6 seem possible but not terribly exciting to me. Of course, I said that about 10.5 and now don't know how I ever lived without it.

My only "prediction" is that they will announce the iPhone for Canada (as part of a long list of other countries) and due to the usual red tape it'll be available sometime in November. If they do make it available next week I'll be beside myself in disbelief.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Very interesting point concerning the Sync system. It will be interesting to see if Apple did do this if they would go with car of the people type company or remain with their elusive exclusivity and go with say BMW. I believe it was bmw that was the only manufacturer to offer a build in iPod connector option in their sound systems.


There were some VW prototypes that had an Apple system in them a few years ago at the Detroit Auto Show. If Apple were to do something like this (not that I think they will anytime soon), I believe it would be with cars like VW, BMW, Honda, Toyota etc. I think they would stay with imports..both European and Asian.

As for predictions...

- 3G iPhone (no gps...too much battery life compromised)
- .Mac changes name to Apple.Me (or something similar)
- Mac OS X loses the "Mac" to expand it's branding to the iPhone, possible future tablet or OS X-driven auto system (a la MS Sync) among other products.
- Preview of some new features for upcoming OS X seed. Probably not 10.6.

I don't know if Apple.Me was a good choice...whenever I see "Me" associated with computers, I think Windows Me. And we all know how that turned out...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

beachboy_ce said:


> I don't know if Apple.Me was a good choice...whenever I see "Me" associated with computers, I think Windows Me. And we all know how that turned out...


+1 Windows Me was the worst operating System ever developed. "Hey, lets make a slower, crappier version of the OS already out there... and make people PAY MONEY to use it." lol.

Also more OT - I think WWDC this year will be a lot more about software than people want it to be. Nehlehem (the new processors/platform for the MBPs/MBs) has been delayed by intel - so we won't be seeing it in Macs until the late summer/early fall at the earliest. No machines other the the Mini are in dire need of an update - so I doubt we'll see much in the way of a hardware refresh - except for iPhone 2.0.


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

I know this is probably a stretch ... but a CDMA iPhone would be spectacular ... I'd buy 2 yesterday if I could.

I actually, dare I say this, replace my BBPearl with a CDMA iPhone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

beachboy_ce said:


> As for predictions...
> 
> - 3G iPhone (no gps...too much battery life compromised)
> - .Mac changes name to Apple.Me (or something similar)
> ...


I think BeachBoy has more or less nailed it, but I'll add a couple of others with the caveat that it's speculative:

- Apple's next creation for the PC market: iChat.
- Significant beefing up of iChat (more compatibility, better firewall workaround)
- Some discussion of the "seed" referred to above as well as some promises about 10.6, but also making it clear that 10.6 is a long way off.

And in the "wildly speculative" department:
- an agreement with Dell to manufacture a licensed, low-cost (say $499) Mac clone (!!!)
- Apple buys Real and puts them out of their misery


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

beachboy_ce said:


> There were some VW prototypes that had an Apple system in them a few years ago at the Detroit Auto Show. If Apple were to do something like this (not that I think they will anytime soon), I believe it would be with cars like VW, BMW, Honda, Toyota etc. I think they would stay with imports..both European and Asian.
> 
> As for predictions...
> 
> ...


These predictions are spot-on; I agree 99% with you. However, GPS is all but officially confirmed for the 3G iPhone (though not via satellite GPS) and I wouldn't be surprised if Snow Leopard makes it in there. It's already been said to be a small update in relative terms, so it wouldn't take much to show it at WWDC I would presume. 

OS X for PCs would be a great move for Apple and would also explain why Psystar hasn't received an Apple threat (personally I think even if Jobs went after them, the court case would fail), but this is much more speculative. I give that much lower chances than I do those other predictions.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Maybe they will make the .Mac service free or nearly free. The people i know who have macs don't subscribe to this service for the simple fact that it is too expensive. There is free email service everywhere, webhosting is about $10 a month and gives you 10 times the bandwidth, there are free photo sharing sites everywhere, the only good thing might be idisk but I probably wouldn't even use that.

Announce free .mac Mr. Jobs!

I don't think there should be a osx for pc's. I don't think a lot of pc buyers will jump at the option to buy osx for a few hundred dollars when their pc already comes with windows. If people want osx, they buy a mac, that's why apple's mac sales have skyrocketed.

I saw on a site poll somewhere listing what you think the next version of osx will be
I voted for Mac OSX 10.6 Garfield.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

*The pope will abdicate, annoucing Steve Jobs as the Jesus 2.0*

And some new iPods or something.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm sure iTunes 8 will hit us (if not now, then Sept for sure). Haven't heard many talk of this, but iTunes is kind of a music app that jams the movies and TV shows in there unintuitively. I want that to change. I'd love a name change too but iTunes is pretty well branded already.

I'm guessing Apple TV 2.1, 10.6 sneak peek, obviously iPhone 2 stuff, .mac's metaporphosis to awesome...

I hate predicting, it does my head in, but the one thing I feel I'm missing in my life is some kind of brainless way of syncing up everything. 

Syncing currently hurts my brain, I want Apple to ease that pain.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with Chas, emphasis on iChat to the PC is highly possible. I doubt OS X will ever be available for the PC...just selective applications: iTunes, Quicktime, Safari, iChat, iCal possibly. 
If native OS X was licensed legally and could be run stable on a PC, I see Apple's hardware sales as non-existent. IMO, this will never happen. Revenue from licensing wouldn't compare to what they're making on hardware. 



harpoon said:


> I'm sure iTunes 8 will hit us (if not now, then Sept for sure). Haven't heard many talk of this, but iTunes is kind of a music app that jams the movies and TV shows in there unintuitively. I want that to change. I'd love a name change too but iTunes is pretty well branded already.


iTunes 8 should be coming along in the near future. I'm not certain about WWDC '08, but soon. I could see iTunes 8 released in conjunction with iPhone firmware 2.0. The naming, however, won't be changing.


----------



## kubes (May 6, 2008)

I'm just about to order my first Mac, but should I wait till after the WWDC? Anyone think prices will change on the MBPs?


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes... wait. It's only a few days and you'll either A) be able to get the product you wanted for cheaper... or B) Get something better for the same price.

Wait.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

As the announcements are two days away, I suppose you can wait that long.

I wouldn't expect any significant announcements about MBPs till at least the fall, but nobody really knows.


----------



## kubes (May 6, 2008)

Ah I've waited over a month - I suppose I can hold off a couple more days!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

beachboy_ce said:


> I agree with Chas, emphasis on iChat to the PC is highly possible. I doubt OS X will ever be available for the PC...just selective applications: iTunes, Quicktime, Safari, iChat, iCal possibly.
> If native OS X was licensed legally and could be run stable on a PC, I see Apple's hardware sales as non-existent. IMO, this will never happen. Revenue from licensing wouldn't compare to what they're making on hardware.


Apple's hardware sales would *probably* not tank as much as you're implying. People will still no doubt appreciate Apple's design and quality hardware -- they'll just now be competing more directly with Dell and HP. Remember, the vast majority of people have been willing to pay a price premium for the iPod, so we know Apple can command that premium for nice design -- and there will be those that appreciate that design even if OS X moves to all PCs. People will still buy Macs (now, I would say Apple should probably come out with one budget model to compete if they let OS X free, but that's it)

I just think this explanation would really explain why Apple isn't attacking Psystar, or even trying to.


----------



## kubes (May 6, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Really? You can't wait one day? The event is tomorrow, June 9th. In the morning.


Well I'm brand new to the world of Mac, so I didn't know the price changes would take place right away  But yes, I am going to wait.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Really? You can't wait one day? The event is tomorrow, June 9th. In the morning.


Just so no one freaks out with expectation - the event is at 9AM Pacific time (though I did think it was 10... I may be wrong) - so announcements usually appear to happen at around 1300 EST (for those in Toronto and Barrie).

There is a countdown clock at the top of the Mac Rumors: Apple Mac Rumors and News You Care About page people could watch if they have nothing better to do on a Sunday afternoon.

Mac Rumors: Apple Mac Rumors and News You Care About


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

10.6 is being nicknamed "Snow Leopard"? GTFOOH, that's terrible. Why the striking similarity to the 10.5 handle?


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> 10.6 is being nicknamed "Snow Leopard"? GTFOOH, that's terrible. Why the striking similarity to the 10.5 handle?


because it's not supposed to be a huge difference. AppleInsider said the main changes are in the area of security, but that's about it. More behind-the-scenes changes.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

,


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I'd love to hear from actual people who have received these boxes...not from someone from ArsTechnica simply reporting based on gossip or to a fake photo sent to them.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

If they're only receiving one box, you can bet nothing is getting released immediately tomorrow. Each Apple Store is probably receiving a couple demo units for display...or someone bought a box, threw on a lanyard, printed out and taped on a shipping label and thought they were being hilarious.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb here:

1. iPhone 3G with GPS
2. Dropping of powermacs Towers and introduction of OS X compatability for Build it Yourself's.

Reason for second is that they can still hold a neiche with the quality laptops and iMacs which for the price are hard to beat for their design. A tower is a tower these days (ok, none look as good as the powermacs, but you get the point).


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Strimkind said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here:
> 
> 2. Dropping of powermacs Towers and introduction of OS X compatability for Build it Yourself's.
> 
> Reason for second is that they can still hold a neiche with the quality laptops and iMacs which for the price are hard to beat for their design. A tower is a tower these days (ok, none look as good as the powermacs, but you get the point).


Keep dreaming. Mac Pros are their highest margin product and outside of forum-geekland, they sell very well.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Strimkind said:


> 2. Dropping of powermacs Towers and introduction of OS X compatability for Build it Yourself's.


That'll never happen. There are way too many computer components on the market, a lot of which are not compatible without additional drivers. Apple would have to list all of the parts OS X does and doesn't work with, or would have to provide additional support for all of those extra drivers needed.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> Maybe they will make the .Mac service free or nearly free. The people i know who have macs don't subscribe to this service for the simple fact that it is too expensive. There is free email service everywhere, webhosting is about $10 a month and gives you 10 times the bandwidth, there are free photo sharing sites everywhere, the only good thing might be idisk but I probably wouldn't even use that.


They might do as you suggest, but the last time I looked .Mac had over 2M members. The big advantage of .Mac is the **AD FREE** email, integration, photo galleries/video galleries (with virtually unlimited bandwidth unless you're trying to run a business off it, which is a no-no), the syncing to many devices (particularly other Macs), the Back to My Mac feature and so on and so forth.

Add it all up, and $8.50/month looks cheap compared to "cobbling" all these services together.

I've tried a few of the free photo services, low-cost hosting services, and free email services ... and every time, the overall impression is "man, this sure as hell ain't as good as .Mac."

Obviously, I'd be happy if they lowered the price, but I suspect the real reason they're renaming it is to bring PC users in on it. 

Cheers
Chas


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

I cant sleep, this is like christmas


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

16Gb and 32 Gb Iphones 3G

And a brand new Iphone model!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What's inside....












> *Aussie Apple resellers receive boxes with "DO NOT OPEN" warning*
> 
> By AppleInsider Staff
> Published: 09:00 AM EST
> ...


That's not big enough for a MacBook Pro.....maybe we finally see a sub portable??? or it's a bunch of iPhone GPS.??


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The new Mac mini is coming today.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

here is an early guess.

The OS X for the iPhone and iPod Touch will get a new name like Snow Leopard.
The Mac Mini will get an up grade/remake.
iPhone release end of June, pre-order now.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Keep dreaming. Mac Pros are their highest margin product and outside of forum-geekland, they sell very well.


I shall keep on dreaming. Maybe it will happen as Apple has been known to surprise us.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

ehmac iChat room is buzzing...

Join us on iChat - "ehmac"


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Core Location API--is GPS next?


No, there talking about the new firmware right now. GPS will be on the new hardware.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Too bad they are going to stiff the iPhone with GPS. Yet another Apple product that I will either have to buy an older one, or not bother with at all. It was like when I decided not to buy a G5 iMac a few years back - the early revisions had exploding power supplies and logic board problems - the late revisions stiffed the user with the camera deal. Same deal with the iPod - by the time they brought one out that I liked, it no longer had Firewire, and had all of that fancy watching video stuff.

Instead of adding more features, they should work on getting the iPhone into Canada, perhaps without the proprietary having to be stiffed by Rogers, so that anyone can use it with any cell phone service. Of course, that would mean that all of the providers would have to modernize to the level of technology that they adopted everywhere else in the world ten years ago...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

So, how'd I do?



bryanc said:


> My predictions for the interesting items of the Stevenote:
> 
> 1) Announcement of new iPhone: 3G and new software for sure, maybe GPS (but only if it'll actually work well), available world-wide in July.


Check on 3G iphone, check on new software, check on GPS (and CoreLocation looks awesome), check on available in July... not 'world-wide' but that was hyperbole anyway (seriously... even Apple isn't likely to bring cell coverage to Antarctica).


> 2) Lots of discussion of the cool things you can do with this phone, with emphasis on the SDK and the iTunes app store. Probably demo of some cool Apple.app that integrates your iPhone, your Mac's at home and at work, and the new Apple web/cloud service


I'll give myself half-marks here... lots of demos of 3rd party apps isn't exactly what I was thinking, but I'm glad to see developers jumping on board.


> 3) Announcement of Apple.Me or whatever they're calling the new version of .Mac. Major upgrades of Apple's online service... more storage, faster, push-email, etc. possibly a suite of network apps
> 4) Tantalizing hints about OS X 10.6


Just call me 'Nostradamus' from now on.


> 5) One more thing: new hardware (probably an updated MacPro, and or MacMini, but I remain ever hopeful that Apple will one day release an xMac).


er... okay, I didn't want to put another quarter into the crystal ball and missed on that last one.

What I forgot to predict (but easily could have) was that AAPL would tank immediately after the keynote. That happens every year.

Cheers


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

